# alum saugeyes



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hit Alum from 4-8:30 tonight. Trolling flicker shads, went with some saugman colors, mills and scheels exclusives. Outbreak was the magic color tonight. Caught atleast 15, most were the old 14.5" ( don't know why they didn't grow from last year....lol..), did get 3 or 4 keepers, but I released everything today. Hit shallows 6 foot or less, also hit some smaller humps, and road beds. Bite was really on fire from 7 or so on. Did take a few pics, not the best. Also caught a couple fish Ohio white bass.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hit Alum again today from 5-9 pm with my nephew and his 9 year old.Trolled Flickers again, outbreak and pink shine were best. 8 foot or less water 50-60 foot out. According to the youngster we caught 23. Got 9 keepers 16-19". Good day!


m


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Really good day I thought the weather change would shut them down guess not great catch


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

What kind of speed to are they liking the Flicker best these days?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Tastefishy said:


> What kind of speed to are they liking the Flicker best these days?


Same program on an northeast ohio inland lake..water temp at 77F and the trolling bite was on


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes same temps I had at alum 77-81 last few days. Speed wise I go as slow as I can in the pontoon with the 9.9 running usually says 1.6-2.2 according to Navionics on my phone.

It’s hard to troll the toon on real windy days. You might be perfect speed one direction, but going into heavy wind will slow it down to slow the other way. Then you have to work the throttle. End up going fast/slow/fast/slow.


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

My wife and I fished early Saturday morning and found the saugeye in 5 ft of water off a point.Caught 24 with 10 solid keepers.All of our fish came on 1/8 oz jigs with small tubes(pink).We also caught several crappie in 11.5-14 ft of water casting same combo at different angles around point,,,Wind was blowing acrossed point and that was the trigger for this day at least.Nice day on the water and got to help a guy get a hook out of his hand at the dock when launching so glad we could help him continue fishing.Be safe


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice everyone! I hit it myself frommy kayak before dark for a real short trip this weekend. Boated over 10 15"-19" eyes an a couple dinks casting flicker shads on a main lake flat in 2-4 fow. Picked up a few weeds here in there nothing thick. 
Hit 2 " smallies spitting crawdads like crazy. They where my last two fish on the crank an they shut down on me about a quarter till 9 i tossed on a popper lookin for a couple bonus bass. Had something huge blow up on it,pretty sure was a big muskie. Then nothing so called it a night....


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Musky...topwater at night...never!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TopRaider15 said:


> Musky...topwater at night...never!


Lol right,not like there aggresive or anything.... funny one trash fish chased away another trash fish i was catching


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

We trolled the East side of south pool Monday evening using mashunter’s tactics. Flicker shad and storm smash shad crankbaits trolled at 1.8-2.0. We ran the 10-14 ft contour (would have run 6-8 contour range but my Navionics subscription had expired and it wouldn’t let me change the fishing range highlight from last setting). We caught a couple nice saugeye (one 21 in) and some bass. Noticed a thermocline at 18 ft has formed also. Thanks for the information


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

dgfidler said:


> We trolled the East side of south pool Monday evening using mashunter’s tactics. Flicker shad and storm smash shad crankbaits trolled at 1.8-2.0. We ran the 10-14 ft contour (would have run 6-8 contour range but my Navionics subscription had expired and it wouldn’t let me change the fishing range highlight from last setting). We caught a couple nice saugeye (one 21 in) and some bass. Noticed a thermocline at 18 ft has formed also. Thanks for the information


What colors did you catch the fish on?


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Smash Shad Wonderbread UV took the large saugeye and flicker shad fitetiger took most fish. Also had deep little rippers (reef runner) were in the spread without a bite. Walleye on Lake Erie love those deep little rippers, but not saugeye apparently


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Try the reef runner little rippers and the rip sticks. I think these 2 baits work better for the saugeye. The only time I caught saugeye on the deep little rippers was in deep water suspended 15-20 ft deep. Was not many would catch more on different crank baits.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Good catches.

I use the reef runner little ripper 200's, and the 600's. They definitely dive deeper then the flickers. They drive me nuts tuning them though, especially the 200's. My best overall colors are cheap sunglasses and fruit loops. Have not used them for a few weeks, flickers have been doing very good for me this year.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a lot of the little rippers. I use them in lieu of spoons behind divers on Erie with good success. I will try them next time. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive caught a lot of nice alum saugeye on the deep little rippers. A couple muskies as well. If you guys like those,also look for deep jr.thunder sticks...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hit Alum with the wife this morning, fished 7-11:30. Got 5 keepers 16-20". Wife got another tagged one (middle fish). Released 4 or 5 more, and lost a good one at the boat. 
Pink cougar and party perch flickers trolled 40-90 foot were the good colors today. everything came in 8 foot or less.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

What size flicker shad you using?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey risto . I use the 5 cm. I also use 7 sometimes but mostly 5.

We did hit some deeper spots 10-12 foot with reef runner 600s, but no eyes, just increased the “trash” fish catches.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks I like to play with different sizes and colors. Some times the bigger bait run on a shorter lead catch more and bigger fish.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

mashunter18 said:


> Hit Alum with the wife this morning, fished 7-11:30. Got 5 keepers 16-20". Wife got another tagged one (middle fish). Released 4 or 5 more, and lost a good one at the boat.
> Pink cougar and party perch flickers trolled 40-90 foot were the good colors today. everything came in 8 foot or less.


Nice work! I haven’t been out for a few weeks. How is the weed growth so far this year?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Fished from 5-10 Last night. Party perch flicker, and circus clown were
good.Ran straight out back at 60-75 feet. Caught 10 eyes, 5 keepers 16-18".
Caught second tagged saugeye this year, a little 13". Also
caught a few smallies after dark.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

buddy and i fished same time last night. pretty disappointed in the condition of the water where i fished in south pool. so much algae and garbage in the water. caught smallies on dropshot, eyes trolling cranks and white bass on swims. lost a nice largemouth at the boat on a crank. biggest eye 20".


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Middle pull wasn’t that bad the water was actually a little more stained then it was two days ago I was surprised. How is that east side weed line looking? Too bad on missing the big guy at the boat sounds like my luck.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

We trolled cranks 5-8 last night then casted for crappies the last hour with the old man and Zac (jighead) and his boy. 5 saugeyes trolling, no keepers and only one big enough to rationalize measuring- a 14.5” immediately after starting. Gave us some false hope. Ended the night with 5 undersized eyes, a smallie, 3 or 4 medium size channel cats, and a bluegill. Not the best night catching but WOW was it a beautiful night of fishing. Highlight of the night was when this guy hit a flicker, got caught up in some weeds, and completely sunk a Church TX-12. We thought we had a 20+” eye. Actually took a second of looking at the ball of weeds to realize there was a fish in it


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

I saw you guys last night look like you had one planer board out on the side. I was in my pontoon I passed you guys’ on the inside coming out of a cove.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

mashunter18 said:


> I saw you guys last night look like you had one planer board out on the side. I was in my pontoon I passed you guys’ on the inside coming out of a cove.


What depth are you getting Saugeyes trolling ?


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

We trolled anywhere between 6-15 trying to find active fish. Most active fish we found seemed to be in 12 feet or so. Think the mini-cold front we had may have pushed them out a bit


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

I’ve run into a handful of saugeye this year despite not targeting them. I hear they are good eating but because I’m usually deep in the bush and unprepared to lug the things home and then clean them, I’ve let them all go. Further, I have been told bigger / older fish aren’t the best table fare. What’s the ideal “eater” size on these saug fish? Are they noticeably less tasty when Fish Ohio size?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> We trolled anywhere between 6-15 trying to find active fish. Most active fish we found seemed to be in 12 feet or so. Think the mini-cold front we had may have pushed them out a bit


Thank you


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

I was out this morning trolling Flicker's and did some jig & warm however, I came up empty. I trolled between 6 and 14' and speeds from 1.5 to 3 mph SOG. 
A musky that looked over 36" smashed my First Flicker Shad (Perch) within 30 Seconds of putting the pole in the rod holder. I just got my fingers the the second rod when I saw the rod tip double over and the drag started in. Just as I looked to the back of the boat, the Musky came completely out of the water and the lure shot back at the boat motor and that was the end of that. 
I also ran several silver streak jr spoons with a snap weight that I do well with at Alum and nothing there either. 
I spent the last 20 min using a bottom bouncer and crawler harness going between 6 & 18' and nothing. 
The dog had enough for one morning and so I left with only catching two white bass.
The water has really turned bad this week with an algae bloom and weed growth floating most places I was at. I think I will hit C.J. Brown early in the morning for some Walleyes.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

RiparianRanger said:


> I’ve run into a handful of saugeye this year despite not targeting them. I hear they are good eating but because I’m usually deep in the bush and unprepared to lug the things home and then clean them, I’ve let them all go. Further, I have been told bigger / older fish aren’t the best table fare. What’s the ideal “eater” size on these saug fish? Are they noticeably less tasty when Fish Ohio size?


My preference is 16-19" reservoir eyes for table fare.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> I’ve run into a handful of saugeye this year despite not targeting them. I hear they are good eating but because I’m usually deep in the bush and unprepared to lug the things home and then clean them, I’ve let them all go. Further, I have been told bigger / older fish aren’t the best table fare. What’s the ideal “eater” size on these saug fish? Are they noticeably less tasty when Fish Ohio size?


Imo they all taste the same regardless of size. But when imfishing a river or lake with no size limit ill keep a limit of 14-16" fish all day over the bigger 18"+ fish. Not because of taste. But because of how quick easy an less messy they are to clean. 
If im getting into them an there all bigger an im keeping fish i bleed them so there less messy to clean.
Imo a 15" was made for a fillet knife,lol. Not a easier fish to cut up!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

RiparianRanger said:


> I’ve run into a handful of saugeye this year despite not targeting them. I hear they are good eating but because I’m usually deep in the bush and unprepared to lug the things home and then clean them, I’ve let them all go. Further, I have been told bigger / older fish aren’t the best table fare. What’s the ideal “eater” size on these saug fish? Are they noticeably less tasty when Fish Ohio size?


Probably 16-20". I don't catch them bigger than that......LOL


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Heres another tagged saugeye from alum. Did some reading on the study thats in progress. Looks Like they should be gathering some nice data. 
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...ngler/post/alum-creek-lake-fish-tagging-study


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Big Joshy said:


> View attachment 265263
> Heres another tagged saugeye from alum. Did some reading on the study thats in progress. Looks Like they should be gathering some nice data.
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...ngler/post/alum-creek-lake-fish-tagging-study


Good stuff Joshy.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Big Joshy said:


> View attachment 265263
> Heres another tagged saugeye from alum. Did some reading on the study thats in progress. Looks Like they should be gathering some nice data.
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...ngler/post/alum-creek-lake-fish-tagging-study


Heady stuff biologists are doing there.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Glad to see other people are catching the tagged ones also. I got a package from big joshy in the mail today, after I got home fishing.

I caught 7-8 eyes today, trolling from 3:30-6:00, probably 5-6 keepers, I released everything today. Also caught some cats. Circus clown flicker was the good color, same thing iv been doing trolling 8 foot or less, points and flats.

I want to try casting some more, about got every color of 3.25" joshy for saugeye now.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

I know this is a really basic question, but does anyone have luck catching saugeye north of the Howard rd ramp? I’ve recently purchased a kayak and have been there a couple times now. Few small bass and a small cat. Wasn’t sure if I’d randomly run into a some saugeye or not.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Lannom22 said:


> I know this is a really basic question, but does anyone have luck catching saugeye north of the Howard rd ramp? I’ve recently purchased a kayak and have been there a couple times now. Few small bass and a small cat. Wasn’t sure if I’d randomly run into a some saugeye or not.


Yes you will catch eyes north of Howard. Especially when the bait gets thick. Good luck.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Wednesday was killer. One of the best days so far this year,Went up between storms 3:30-6:30. Non stop action the whole time, caught all keeper size eyes 16-19", probably 12-15 total. Also several channel cats. I only fished a 200 yard stretch of roadbed, just circling back and fourth. I hooked into a carp probably weighed 8-10 pounds, hooked him right in the dorsal fin. I thought I had a hog eye. Pulling some drag, took my time. I was just thinking probably cat, then I was more disappointed when I saw the carp...lol.

Friday was pretty slow, fished 5-9, only 3 keeper size and a few smalls, and some channels. Hardly anyone on the lake. Got back to the dock both ramps full. I hit the courtesy dock.
The one boat I never saw anyone at it. It was parked right in the middle, not at the back of the dock, so I couldn't use it. The other guys were struggling. I went down there and holy crap. The one guy was in full jeans, in the water up to his chest. The trailer was completely under water, truck exhaust bubbling. They were scared to death to hit the motor on the bottom, brand new boat. Got them straightened out, and out of my way. Never did see the other guy, that boat was still there blocking the ramp, by the time I got my boat out.

Last night was also pretty slow also . Fished from 4-9, only 2 keeper size and a few smalls. Just trolled Flickrs all week. Water was pretty high last night, clear up the sidewalk at Cheshire.


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

I fished south pool this morning. Put in at 730am. Water temps was 77 degrees for the most part. Water was up but still very clear. Did very well for the first hour with worm harnesses. Then once the sun come out it slowed down. Switch to flicker shads and picked up a few out on the points. Seemed purple 70 back was my best on the flicker shads. Also picked up 2 crappie. Left at 1pm with 5 keeper eye 16-18in. Caught maybe 15 other shorts, 1 catfish, 2 crappie and countless bluegill.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Trolled flickers today also. No eyes but did get this guy
Harnesses only picked up cats n gills for us


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice Musky! That had to have really supercharged you after that one!


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

Have never caught a Muskie...grew up in Michigan fishing for 30-40" Northern's. Question, the tail looks like it is bloody. Is that from spawning?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I think it was from the net


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Trolled flickers today also. No eyes but did get this guy
> Harnesses only picked up cats n gills for us


The top custom #11 picked up the musky Hookset caught. Can’t remember the name of the color.


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

Are you all running planer boards or right out the back of the boat?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Deerehunter03 said:


> Are you all running planer boards or right out the back of the boat?


Right out the back for me, no boards. Most we run is 4 poles even if more then 2 fishing. IV used them before, but without boards I can keep the 4 poles in the "target zone" better.

I fished Friday from 3-8 and Sunday morning 5:30-10, Dink city lots of 8-10" fish, nothing bigger either trip. Tried all different colors could not get any bigger eyes. Lots of channel cats, it was to the point a good hit, you knew would be channel cat.

I put the flickers up, and tried some reef runner 600 trolled deeper 10-15 feet on mostly road beds, and some flats, still only caught smaller eyes.

Talked to a couple guys yesterday, one boat same story all dinks, looked like they were slow dragging jigs. Another boat, couple younger guys said they caught none. I think they were doing blade baits maybe, they were in the same spot for a while, just jerking the rods up and down.

Anyone getting any bigger fish lately?


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Trolled flickers today also. No eyes but did get this guy
> Harnesses only picked up cats n gills for us


Nice fish! Had to be a great surprise. Were you trolling with a wire leader in anticipation of hooking into a musky? We never use steel, and loose our weight in cranks every year to those things biting through our line. Always surprised when I see people land them while targeting eyes


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I use florocarbon leaders around 20lb with 30lb braid main line .
Yes we run offshore boards


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

mashunter18 said:


> Right out the back for me, no boards. Most we run is 4 poles even if more then 2 fishing. IV used them before, but without boards I can keep the 4 poles in the "target zone" better.
> 
> I fished Friday from 3-8 and Sunday morning 5:30-10, Dink city lots of 8-10" fish, nothing bigger either trip. Tried all different colors could not get any bigger eyes. Lots of channel cats, it was to the point a good hit, you knew would be channel cat.
> 
> ...


Fool4fish and I fished Sunday morning together 5:30a - 9:15a and we found an active pod of really nice quality fish in Big Run. Tourney guys (from talking to fish surveyor) all were struggling. Flickers 32-37 back off small offshore boards. Even had a double and the really nice fish came unbutton halfway in. It was well over 20” fish...we did manage to get the 15” in though. Others were 17-18.5” and I’m guessing we had 4-5 shorts. All fish were caught on a north troll 2.4 - 2.5 SOG. Must have been letting water out. No hot color, Cougar and TN Shad took quite a few. We caught some dandy crappies also. I truly believe we could have slowed down a touch and put crappie cranks on and done very well. Had a great time with Chris and he managed his first STINKY musky LOL!


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

Fished from 7-11am. South pool and middle pool. Water tempt was 85 degrees. We tried worm harnesses, cranks and casted lures. We ended up with 2 bluegill, 1 eye, 1 crappie and 1 white bass. Very slow morning.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

I hear you on that, I fished 4-9:30. Hoped the early hours would be productive only one dink saugeye. Caught 4 nice bigger smallies before 5:30 probably 15-18", and a few smaller ones. Some channel cats also, a couple crappie.

Trolled flickers anywhere from 1.8 up to 3, and everywhere between 35-90 foot back looking for anything. 
I keep forgetting my trolling motor, have to take it off to trailer the toon. Didn't even have my casting pole today. Might try buckeye in the morning for a change of pace.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

I fished the wind yesterday and did pretty good. Caught 8 keepers 15-18" and 3 shorts. Trolled flicker shads and threw some big joshy swims. I ran 1.7-up to 3 mph! All the saugeye I caught were on the slack side of wind blown points except one. Firetiger and anything green were the go to colors. They were fat belly and spitting up big 4-6" shad which surprised me with all the small shad all over.

Couldn't get anything to bite on the swims, spent about 20 minutes at 2 points casting chartreuse and lime. Think I needed a little heavier jig though the points dropped from 4 down to 10 feet or so, and the only size I had were the 1/8 that come with them.

Also caught a bunch of bigger crappie and smalls up to 17". Even caught 2 musky, first time ever landing one, they were small though not bigger then 30".


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

mashunter18 said:


> I fished the wind yesterday and did pretty good. Caught 8 keepers 15-18" and 3 shorts. Trolled flicker shads and threw some big joshy swims. I ran 1.7-up to 3 mph! All the saugeye I caught were on the slack side of wind blown points except one. Firetiger and anything green were the go to colors. They were fat belly and spitting up big 4-6" shad which surprised me with all the small shad all over.
> 
> Couldn't get anything to bite on the swims, spent about 20 minutes at 2 points casting chartreuse and lime. Think I needed a little heavier jig though the points dropped from 4 down to 10 feet or so, and the only size I had were the 1/8 that come with them.
> 
> ...


god job on the fish.
if you need more weight,
make casting harnes,24" to 36"long 20#fluorocarbon,
tie 3" loop with one beed inside on one end and quick snap on second end,
you can put defrent size slip sinker on the loop and hook that to main line,on snap you can use ,swim bait,spoone's or crank bait,this way you have light jig head with more action then hevy jig head.
you can troll any loore and put him to any dept.


----------

